# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Torn labrum had surgery a month ago. Please give advise!

## beyonddriven

Ok guys I torn my labrum in my left shoulder and had arthro surgery October 
4th. I have been out of my emobilzer brace for about a week. Have had three PT sessions so far. Since the surgery I have lost 24lbs!!! My left arm has shrunk an amazing amount. So far I have had mixed opinions if I can ever return to my previous form. I can not stand the thought of never being ever to compete again. This was especially hard as I was preparing for a show this December. Do any of you guys have any experience with this sort of thing? Can I recover? And if so when should I expect to be able to start lifting again at all? And when can I expect to be back to normal? I will be as patient as needed as I dont want to rush things and destroy my chances of ever recovering. Would HGH help me recover faster or strengthen the labrum to what it use to be? I dont know if it will be possible but I would like to do another show next July is that realilistic? Any insight you guys can provide would be great...as this as been a really tough time for me. Thanks as always

----------


## beyonddriven

Bump

----------


## beyonddriven

no one has any insight?

----------


## MuscleScience

I had two shoulder surgerys and they suck ass. Dont expect to be 100 % for about a year. Listen to your pt I tried to be a hard ass and get back quickly and I ended up doing more damage than good. The second surgery was for a torn labrium (I was a baseball pitcher). Stay way from heavy arm curls, tricep press downs, flat barbell bench, behind the neck lat pulldowns, heavy shoulder press for quite awhile and make sure your romboid strenght is exellent. That is the biggest weakness after a surgery like this. If you have any more questions you can PM me

----------


## spiderman405

I would be interested to know about how you come out in the future. I tore my labrum in my left shoulder about 8 months ago. One doctor said surgery and i went to get a second opinion and he said no you dont want to have surgery unless you absolutely have to. Well I have been hittin the weight hard again for 5 months. My shoulder feels funny when I do flat bench so i dont. But i can do incline with 275 for reps and 200 lbs behind the neck press. i weight 185 at 5'6". I guess it is up to me if i want to have the surgery. the doc said he would have to staple my labrum down to the socket. But as long as I dont have any pain and can lift like im lifting then i will not have the surgery. who care about flat bench? I can do everything else.

I have tried asking questions about the labrum here a while back but didnt get any responses.

Your lucky youve already had the surgery and are on the rebound. I bet you will be back full force soon. Look at these football players. they have these crazy surgeries and there right back out there strong as ever.

----------


## Hackamaniac

I tore my rotator cuff..
I rehabbed it for 5 or 6 months i'd say. I did not have surgery though..
I've heard too many horror stories..
Wish you the best of luck..

----------


## BlueCollar24

We've had 4 guys in the last 3 years have this surgery (baseball). My only advice is to not push it. It definitely takes time.

----------


## Doc.Sust

give it time, (6months to a year)stay away from movemnts that make it worse, do your rehab exercises religiously on your own, even when PT is over. ice whan sore. you can recover, but be patient
deca with a test and hgh will help as well with recovery

----------


## jdavis2007

I tore the anterior and posterior area of my labrum and it was due to a huge imbalance from the rhomboids and the front of the shoulder. Throwing a baseball will naturally strengthen the front of the shoulder while not doing anything for the decellerating muscles (i.e. rhomboids-back of the shoulder). A lot of the popular exercises will strengthen the front of the shoulder which will worsen the situation...bench press is the main problem for having balanced shoulder strength...more pull-ups should be done for baseball players. My biggest piece of advice would be:

1)Religious with Jobes exercises...3-4x a week after anything using your shoulder to get more bloodflow to help repair small microtears in any of the connective tissue.

2)Don't be afraid to jack up the glucosamine/chondroitine dose. I found that 3g/d of each has done wonders for me...basically feels like I never have had a problem...not throwing 94 again...yet...but it definitely feels just as good pre-injury. 

3)If you are going to do pharmaceuticals but very, VERY conservative. Large doses of roids will actually make tendons, ligaments, cartilage WEAKER which is not good when you tear a labrum. An extremely effective protocol that I have worked closely with other athletes is a small cycle of testosterone and HGH. If you are not getting tested throw deca in there for some serious tissue rebuilding. 200mg/wk deca is plenty for 8-12 weeks and no more than 300mg/week of test. This should accelerate connective tissue repair. I would do atleast 3 months of GH before even starting the cycle. I would start GH at 16iu/wk wks1-3 and 20iu/wk wks4-8 and then you can go to 25 or 30 or even 35iu/wk.

4)Time...it will take some frickin' time to get it back to normal...that's just the way it is...don't be a harda$$ because you'll just end up causing more scartissue to form

Hope that helps....

----------


## cj1capp

jdavis , thats a very nice post!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I tore the anterior and posterior area of my labrum and it was due to a huge imbalance from the rhomboids and the front of the shoulder. Throwing a baseball will naturally strengthen the front of the shoulder while not doing anything for the decellerating muscles (i.e. rhomboids-back of the shoulder). A lot of the popular exercises will strengthen the front of the shoulder which will worsen the situation...bench press is the main problem for having balanced shoulder strength...more pull-ups should be done for baseball players. My biggest piece of advice would be:
> 
> 1)Religious with Jobes exercises...3-4x a week after anything using your shoulder to get more bloodflow to help repair small microtears in any of the connective tissue.
> 
> 2)Don't be afraid to jack up the glucosamine/chondroitine dose. I found that 3g/d of each has done wonders for me...basically feels like I never have had a problem...not throwing 94 again...yet...but it definitely feels just as good pre-injury. 
> 
> 3)If you are going to do pharmaceuticals but very, VERY conservative. Large doses of roids will actually make tendons, ligaments, cartilage WEAKER which is not good when you tear a labrum. An extremely effective protocol that I have worked closely with other athletes is a small cycle of testosterone and HGH. If you are not getting tested throw deca in there for some serious tissue rebuilding. 200mg/wk deca is plenty for 8-12 weeks and no more than 300mg/week of test. This should accelerate connective tissue repair. I would do atleast 3 months of GH before even starting the cycle. I would start GH at 16iu/wk wks1-3 and 20iu/wk wks4-8 and then you can go to 25 or 30 or even 35iu/wk.
> 
> 4)Time...it will take some frickin' time to get it back to normal...that's just the way it is...don't be a harda$$ because you'll just end up causing more scartissue to form
> ...


Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## KNOWNasJOE

Agree, I like the idea of deca , test and HGH.  :Wink:  Definately go after your PT and do the exercises on your own, just stay dedicated to what your doctor and therapist say. Rhomboid strength woud be crucial as I believe it would definately be weak after such a surgery. 

Good luck bro stick through it and come back stronger and better than ever.

----------


## beyonddriven

> I tore the anterior and posterior area of my labrum and it was due to a huge imbalance from the rhomboids and the front of the shoulder. Throwing a baseball will naturally strengthen the front of the shoulder while not doing anything for the decellerating muscles (i.e. rhomboids-back of the shoulder). A lot of the popular exercises will strengthen the front of the shoulder which will worsen the situation...bench press is the main problem for having balanced shoulder strength...more pull-ups should be done for baseball players. My biggest piece of advice would be:
> 
> 1)Religious with Jobes exercises...3-4x a week after anything using your shoulder to get more bloodflow to help repair small microtears in any of the connective tissue.
> 
> 2)Don't be afraid to jack up the glucosamine/chondroitine dose. I found that 3g/d of each has done wonders for me...basically feels like I never have had a problem...not throwing 94 again...yet...but it definitely feels just as good pre-injury. 
> 
> 3)If you are going to do pharmaceuticals but very, VERY conservative. Large doses of roids will actually make tendons, ligaments, cartilage WEAKER which is not good when you tear a labrum. An extremely effective protocol that I have worked closely with other athletes is a small cycle of testosterone and HGH. If you are not getting tested throw deca in there for some serious tissue rebuilding. 200mg/wk deca is plenty for 8-12 weeks and no more than 300mg/week of test. This should accelerate connective tissue repair. I would do atleast 3 months of GH before even starting the cycle. I would start GH at 16iu/wk wks1-3 and 20iu/wk wks4-8 and then you can go to 25 or 30 or even 35iu/wk.
> 
> 4)Time...it will take some frickin' time to get it back to normal...that's just the way it is...don't be a harda$$ because you'll just end up causing more scartissue to form
> ...


Thanks that was exactly what I was hoping to hear. I am running out of patience however. I cant stand sitting around watching all my buddies grow while I continue to shrink. I have definately had to leave my ego at the door.

----------


## beyonddriven

> give it time, (6months to a year)stay away from movemnts that make it worse, do your rehab exercises religiously on your own, even when PT is over. ice whan sore. you can recover, but be patient
> deca with a test and hgh will help as well with recovery


Thanks for the reply

----------


## beyonddriven

I am about to start some GH. I bought enough to last five months. Never taken it before, so I can be the ginnie pig and inform you guys how/if it helps with my recovery time. I dont think I will combine it will any anabolics until I am able to do a decent amount of exercises. Maybe I will incorporate some test or deca come march anyway thanks for the help. I will keep you posted as I make progress.

----------


## DYCmusic

I was searching the internet

ive been lifting for about 2 and a half years now im a sophmore in highschool

i tore both of my labrums playing sports

hows the rehab and everything?

i heard from some people that they got back to playing quicker than the doctor said.they said it took 4 months to play again

----------


## fanatic

> Ok guys I torn my labrum in my left shoulder and had arthro surgery October 
> 4th. I have been out of my emobilzer brace for about a week. Have had three PT sessions so far. Since the surgery I have lost 24lbs!!! My left arm has shrunk an amazing amount. So far I have had mixed opinions if I can ever return to my previous form. I can not stand the thought of never being ever to compete again. This was especially hard as I was preparing for a show this December. Do any of you guys have any experience with this sort of thing? Can I recover? And if so when should I expect to be able to start lifting again at all? And when can I expect to be back to normal? I will be as patient as needed as I dont want to rush things and destroy my chances of ever recovering. Would HGH help me recover faster or strengthen the labrum to what it use to be? I dont know if it will be possible but I would like to do another show next July is that realilistic? Any insight you guys can provide would be great...as this as been a really tough time for me. Thanks as always


I had this exact same procedure (Bankart Lesions) about 5 years ago. Of course I lost some range of motion but, other than that, I am 100%. I had the surgery done prior to any AAS... I should note that. The best advice I can give you: DO YOUR REHAB.  Haha 

Seriously, the shoulder is not something you want to fu*k with, brother. Just be patient and allow yourself to fully recover naturally. Once you are, return slowly in to your normal weight training routine. 

Truthfully, HGH probably wouldn't hurt but rehabing naturally in the beginning in vital to the overall succes and recovery of your labrum. 

I hope this helped. Good luck, bro.

----------


## IwannaBeBig

i tore my labrum sept 4 2007, i had surgery on jan 28, 2008. my employers move slow to save money, which in the end they actually loose more, anyways a month after the surgery i started therapy and that lasted up until august. my range of motion is about 97% back, my doctor said i wont be back 100% until jan-feb. i'm already back to benching 315 for like 6-8, i just started pressing with a barbell again in front of course, like 155lbs 10-12. when i first started back, i would lift moderate enough that i could do 14-16 reps with clean form. i was so depressed when i was injured. my first day back to work i felt like an animal, then 4hrs in i get into a car accident chasing a stolen motorcycle, and seperated my AC joint in the same shoulder! but im okay, it healed. my workouts always consisted of one body part a day, 5 days on and 2 days off. i lost about 20 pounds during my 1yr vacay. im on my way back up though.

----------


## tbshell77345

Reading all the posts really helped me figure out timing of when I'm going to get my shoulder fixed. I'm a former baseball player and my shoulder over the years has progressively gotten worse. I torn my labrum 3 years ago and just keep rehabbing it but no it's to the point where the pain is a bit too much. Can anyone recommend a doctor? Ideally in the NYC area but I'm open to other parts of the country as I would rather pay more than risk anything.

----------


## mfabber

i had post and int labral tear slap surgery june 07.It suck man like you said watching friends grow didnt help.the mental part of it is the worse but you will over come that.You have to follow what the dr and pt says.I used a lil of test 2 recover and kept me from feeling like shit.You will recover as time goes it will take about a year to be back to 100% just dont skip corners bro it will help you in the long run.Be patient

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i had two labrum repairs. on left, one right. im fine. I had a bankhart lesion in one, a SLAP with bicep on the other. I had one surgery then 3 mos later did the other one cuz i dont like to waste time. I recovered 100%. after 4 months you can start liftimng "normally" but you are kinda week so you have eak up slowly. Up until that point you are lifting light gay weights at PT. these are good tho and help rebuild some strength and when you hit that 4 month mark you can start progressing more agresslivly. Doc said after 4 months i could wrestle. I said "What about power lifting tho?" he said "yep power lifting, greco roman wrestling whatever....but ya gotta wait 4 months". With the bankhart lesion it was easier. With my SLAP tear i got reacuring inflamation of the bicep till month 8 post op, but no biggy. Occasional you wonder, 'is it torn again?" but SLAPs have bicep inflammation that accompany it and scare tissue that breaks down for a long time after, even a year and a half out. But it doesnt really affect your lifts. It took about 10 months post op to get to my previous greatness i guess, at 25. I notice that some of the size returns before the strenthg. 
my cycle i ran after the second one was 125 test, 200 deca 200 eq. 10wks. i think my deca was really test tho. woulda used GH if i had it. Good luck. dont worry youll be suprized how fast that string of spit that's your arm gets back to size.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

actually 7 months not ten cuz after my second. so there  :Wink:

----------


## Padsterdog

Superb Info, exactly what I was looking for nearly 8 weeks post shoulder op Slap(4) & Labrum tear to left shoulder. Getting proper depressed thinking it is never going to get better. reading these posts I think i just need a little more patients. Great info on GH too. :7up:

----------


## Shurik

I separated my ac joint and tore all my ligaments. Had surgery two months ago, finished therapy and now it feels worse than it did before, also my shoulder makes popping noise now. I can say that I feel your pain. Have appointment on the 30th so we will see. Good luck man. Hopefully it works out better for you than it did for me.

----------

